

Email is dead. Long live Email. - mspeiser
http://laserlike.com/2008/08/25/email-is-dead-long-live-email/

======
fnazeeri
I totally agree with the premise. What is the market share of Outlook? Outlook
sucks. I stopped using it a few days ago and feel like a crack addict who just
kicked the habit. I can think clearly now!

